# ANDROS ATLAS



## Axel99 (4 mo ago)

Καλημέρα.....
Κάποιος να έχει κάνει στο παρελθόν στο ANDROS ATLAS;


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

I no understando sorry regards rustytrawler


----------



## rogd (Jul 2, 2018)

I think Axel is asking if anyone has sailed on the Andros Atlas.
Goole translate is quite useful!


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

I tried goole it does not work.


----------



## sternchallis (Nov 15, 2015)

Two bottles of Retsina, 2 Ouzo, a Mousaka sharing plate and a pile pile of broken dinner plates and and dos baklava's, pronto!


----------



## Axel99 (4 mo ago)

sternchallis said:


> Two bottles of Retsina, 2 Ouzo, a Mousaka sharing plate and a pile pile of broken dinner plates and and dos baklava's, pronto!


good evening my friend.... you've done it in the ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΑΤΛΑΣ;


----------



## sternchallis (Nov 15, 2015)

Good evening Axel, welcome to the Ship Nostalgia website.
We look forward to some stories from your life at sea in the Hellenic Merchant Navy. But not many of us read Greek, but may have visited Greece to deliver or load cargo.

I certainly have. Summer of 1976 we had a full load of Australian beef or lamb for Thessalonica. It was so hot we worked 4 am to noon, then some went up the beach during the afternoon. I seem to remember a large hill/mountain behind the town. Long time ago.


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

It's all Greek to me 😉


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

sternchallis said:


> Two bottles of Retsina, 2 Ouzo, a Mousaka sharing plate and a pile pile of broken dinner plates  and and dos baklava's, pronto!


And the mother of all hangovers next morning as you contaminate the wonderful oily atmosphere in the crankcase while flogging up the piston nut🤢🤮.


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

sailing under various flag states- what is the regulation requirement for a command language of command? How do all the modern crew members, all ranks get along with ensuring the ship can travel from port to port, load and unload its cargos all in the process of every party involved earning a living and doing their duties safely. I thought french and english where the international languages of IMO and communications between all deep sea sailing vessels. ?Just a comment.


----------



## sternchallis (Nov 15, 2015)

Axel99,

Δεν μιλάμε ελληνικά
Only Google translator.
Falla Englaise por favor


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

I will leave you to your fellow crew member, Obviously it is time to sail the web, praying to some greek godess, or anther soul on a ship of a flag state.


----------



## sternchallis (Nov 15, 2015)

taffe65 said:


> And the mother of all hangovers next morning as you contaminate the wonderful oily atmosphere in the crankcase while flogging up the piston nut🤢🤮.


I was not much of a drinker at sea (not much of one now, spill most of it or forgot where I put my glass) and the lads on the America Star decided that they were going to get me drunk. We went to a restaurent that the local Greeks used in Thessalonika not the tourist ones. Think it was a fish restaurant. They had a few drinks before leaving the ship, I didn't. So we start ordering and eating , the 3rd Mate who was WI ( West Indian, not Womens Institute) liked fish heads with their eyes in. After a few glasses of Retsina (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Retsina) and the 3/O started eating these fish heads I started to have a technicolour yawn. Didn't make to the loo, so they took me outside and I yawned away until they had finished their dinner and I brought up lunch and dinner.
Well they got me drunk alright but it probably spoilt their appetite, it certainly spoilt my night and next morning wasn't too swift either. We were either retiming Sulzer rotary exhaust valves or the fuel pumps, but fortunately no crankcase work, we had done that in Kiwi.
Never again did I go down that route.


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

I was an engineer on an American Flag steam ship in Greece. We were told that there was a US Air Force Base on the opposite shores of this island. That was the tourist area while the oil pier where we were was in the industrial sector. The ships agent took several of we interested officers out in the local nightlife. The Greek liquor Ouzo freely flowed. The next day hang over was brutal.


----------



## Victor J. Croasdale (Nov 28, 2016)

Axel99 said:


> Καλημέρα.....
> Κάποιος να έχει κάνει στο παρελθόν στο ANDROS ATLAS;


Hi,
After coming ashore in 1981 I went into international construction. I lived in Greece 1991-92 as Senior Mechanical and Electrical advisor on the construction of the Athens Sewage treatment plant. It was great! I met my wife there, we'll have been married 30 years next month.
I knew an engineer at the Skaramagas shipyard and got a tour.


----------

